# woodworking for handicapped folks



## schlott (Apr 12, 2008)

I have friend who had been woodworking for about 30 years. He suffered a stroke two years ago and has limited mobility .... left side has suffered. I would like to see if there is anything in video format that can give him an avenue to possibly pursue a craft that he can apply some of his former skills.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks ...... Jeff


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

You may want to drop a PM or email to Template Tom he teaches the BLIND to use the router , yes it's true the Blind, so I'm sure he will have a tip or two for you or maybe a web site or two that will help your mate...

http://www.routerforums.com/members/template-tom-578.html

=============


schlott said:


> I have friend who had been woodworking for about 30 years. He suffered a stroke two years ago and has limited mobility .... left side has suffered. I would like to see if there is anything in video format that can give him an avenue to possibly pursue a craft that he can apply some of his former skills.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks ...... Jeff


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll speak up here. I don't have a video, but I have some .... shall we say.... structural impairments... from a nasty car accident i 2001. In fact I'm looking at yet another surgery on my ankle. Can't stand long... especially on concrete. My right shoulder and upper arm ain't doing so good. I've broken my back 3 times now (yeah.... it really really sucks).

Your friend may want to think about WHAT he does in woodworking. I firmly believe that nothing is impossible, even with impairments. Harder maybe.... takes longer maybe.... requires you to think of new ways to get the same old thing done 'cause the old way isn't something you can do any more. .... but not impossible. 

I do more carving now. I make smaller stuff now that's easier for me to handle. I get help with bigger stuff. I build more "helpers" than I ever used to. I use more clamps than I ever used to .... probably shoulda used them before....

A lot of this depends on what your friend DID with his woodworking skills. Hate to sound too vague here, but in its simplest terms, I've found that if I start doing things RELATED to what I used to do... I either find some new directions to go off in OR I have one of those "lightbulb moments" and figure out how to do something I USED to do.... a different way.

One of my biggest frustrations has been KNOWING how to do something and being physically unable to do it. It rocks your morale. I'm guessing your friend is feeling that too. 

So tell us a little more about the kinds of things he liked to do. Maybe you'll get more suggestions. Sorry about not having a video or something. But YOU may be part of the answer. Ask your friend to show you how to do something... or help you figure out the best way to do something. He just might be the best teacher you've ever had. And I'm not talking about just woodworking.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff, your friend will find ideas here in the near future. We will be adding a section for woodworkers with special needs. Watch for it in the very near future. We will have input from several people who work around problems like your friend has. There will be discussion on how to make the most with what you have. And having seen the work from a couple of these people there is no way you can say handicapped or disabled about them!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> You may want to drop a PM or email to Template Tom he teaches the BLIND to use the router , yes it's true the Blind, so I'm sure he will have a tip or two for you or maybe a web site or two that will help your mate...
> 
> ...


THanks Bob
Jeff did make contact and I awaiting more details from him regarding his friend and of course I have offered my assistance if it is possible for him to use the guides.
I'm still busy working on my chairs and a new project/seminar for the next wood show here in August.
Tom


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

You guys are all awesome.....

Wow, where else would you get people helping people in such an unbiased way, that is truly beautiful. From some of the work I've seen from some of the special needs people, I can't do work that beautiful, so who's really special needs? I think I could learn a thing or 3.....

Ed......


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

There is a vast amount people with a disability can do, not only is it good therapy but also a big boost for your self esteem. Although being disabled myself I have and will carry on teaching special needs adults to enjoy the craft of wood, to see there faces when they have finished making something is reward enough.
The main problem is that there is a lack of information about how to overcome certain aspects, I set up a forum in the UK for just that but all we get on it now are morons that want to sell drugs porn etc so membership has had to be suspended for now. I am sure there are a lot of disabled people that do woodworking, and if only we could share information it would make a big difference to everybody's lives.
At this moment I am helping another one handed guy to start of on the road of wood turning, all we really want in life is to help others achieve what seems impossible.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Just a word of encouragement. I recently watched a programme on the History Channel about the fighter pilots from WWII who had been burned and became members of the "Guinea Pig" Club (early plastic surgery). 
There was one chap who could only use one hand and had modified an engineering lathe to do woodturning. The work this guy produced had to be seen to be believed (it made me jealous!).
It shows that anything is possible with a little ingenuity and intestinal fortitude.
Get your mate to stick with it Jeff and wish him the best of luck mate!


----------



## schlott (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your input it is truely heartwarming. All you folks are part of the "old school" and I don't mean "old" in age, but "old" in the caring of others before yourself. The new section on Special Needs will be good for many people as I can see when I talk with my friend Mel ... he does have to find new ways to do the ordinary things in life. A little about Mel .... he has built just about everything I have seen in his house from the smallest jewely box to, kitchen cabinets, dining room sets, stereo cabinets, tables, trays, etc. etc. his knowledge overwhelms me. And he is the kind of person you can sit down and have a beer or cup of tea with (he doesn't drink) and feel confortable talking about anything. His stroke has effected his left side so his left arm is greatly impared, his left leg also ... so he walks with a walker .... he can only stand for a little while and he gets tired. 
Well thanks again .... I can see all your coments inspiring others with special needs to continue to find ways to do new things they enjoy in ..... WOODWORKING!

Jeff


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Jeff, Speaking for myself, I would like to see this thread go on and on. Please keep us up to date. Try to provide pictures and stories. I am sure lots of hearts will be warmer. -Derek


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Jeff
I believe anything in life can be accomplished, and our greatest restrictions is our minds and our own ability to doubt ourselves. I do believe "positive thinking brings positive resaults".

I have seen work on this site, created by people that have different qualities than others, but turn out projects that make me drool. 

As Riekimaster so elegantly put it, "structural impairments" are something we all face at one time or another, but the beauty of humans is, we can "create and adapt" to our surroundings.

You as a caring friend could be one of the strongest motivators to make this happen.

I do hope your friend starts making saw dust.
He will get lots of help from the friendly people on this site.

Through the eyes of John


----------

